# Keller Pendulum sight



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

I just picked up a Keller Pendulum sight on Ebay for $35 used. I didn't want to spent $75 on a new one w/o trying it first. I just ordered a Mathews Drenalin 60# bow and have used a single pin Trophy Ridge Pendulum on my previous Mathews LX. I have heard the Keller is still a sight that many dedicated hunters ask for at Gander but Gander doesn't carry them.

Anyone use a Keller Sight? Your thoughts?
Rob


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

I used it for about 7 years...I liked the site, but over the years it devloped a vibration that I didnt like...The only way I found to fix it was to place a small piece of rubberband between the pin and the lock...This stoped the vibration, but you had to shoot it in the fixed position all the time...I read thay imroved this, but Iam not taking a chance again...That and it has no fiberoptic site on it, and that doesnt sit well with me...


----------

